# Meetup in Kiruna? Anyone??



## Alex_B (Aug 22, 2008)

Anyone up for a meetup in the town of Kiruna, northern Scandinavia? Anytime between now and 3-4 weeks later will be fine ...


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 23, 2008)

ok, i was not expecting anyone to really post in here


----------

